# Hardware > Hardware Reviews >  ΤαρατσοPC και embedded rated for power consumption

## acoul

> Το κόστος ανά έτος υπολογίζεται σε 365x24x0.27x0.09=213ε (watt και ευρώ δηλαδή)


2 wrap το χρόνο δηλαδή ...  ::  ... τι θα γίνει άμα ακριβύνει το ρεύμα; Ανεμογεννήτριες;  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Το κόστος ανά έτος υπολογίζεται σε 365x24x0.27x0.09=213ε (watt και ευρώ δηλαδή)
> 
> 
> 2 wrap το χρόνο δηλαδή ...  ... τι θα γίνει άμα ακριβύνει το ρεύμα; Ανεμογεννήτριες;


Με wrap ο κόμβος απλά δεν θα μπορούσε να παίξει όπως παίζει τώρα..και σε δύο χρόνια θα είχα άλλα 4 wrap στο μπαλκόνι μου να σκουριάζουν.
Έχει εξηγηθεί πολλάκις γιατί το wrap είναι ανεπαρκές για σοβαρά λινκ σε σοβαρούς κόμβους..αλλά μάλλον το πολλάκις δεν είναι αρκετό...

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Το κόστος ανά έτος υπολογίζεται σε 365x24x0.27x0.09=213ε (watt και ευρώ δηλαδή)


και επειδή πάλι παραπλανείς ή δεν διαβάζεις όλο το μήνυμα μου:
Από τα 270watt μέση κατανάλωση, ο p3/450 τραβά μόνο τα 50..υπάρχουν και άλλες συσκευές...

----------


## machine22

> Με wrap ο κόμβος απλά δεν θα μπορούσε να παίξει όπως παίζει τώρα..και σε δύο χρόνια θα είχα άλλα 4 wrap στο μπαλκόνι μου να σκουριάζουν.
> Έχει εξηγηθεί πολλάκις γιατί το wrap είναι ανεπαρκές για σοβαρά λινκ σε σοβαρούς κόμβους..αλλά μάλλον το πολλάκις δεν είναι αρκετό...


ngia +++++++++++

----------


## Cha0s

> Με wrap ο κόμβος απλά δεν θα μπορούσε να παίξει όπως παίζει τώρα..και σε δύο χρόνια θα είχα άλλα 4 wrap στο μπαλκόνι μου να σκουριάζουν.
> Έχει εξηγηθεί πολλάκις γιατί το wrap είναι ανεπαρκές για σοβαρά λινκ σε σοβαρούς κόμβους..αλλά μάλλον το πολλάκις δεν είναι αρκετό...


ngia+++

----------


## acoul

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Με wrap ο κόμβος απλά δεν θα μπορούσε να παίξει όπως παίζει τώρα..και σε δύο χρόνια θα είχα άλλα 4 wrap στο μπαλκόνι μου να σκουριάζουν.
> Έχει εξηγηθεί πολλάκις γιατί το wrap είναι ανεπαρκές για σοβαρά λινκ σε σοβαρούς κόμβους..αλλά μάλλον το πολλάκις δεν είναι αρκετό...
> 
> 
> ngia+++


Πρόσεξε, θα εκτεθείς ... ξανά ...  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...


O acoul εαν ήταν μεταφορέας θα είχε τρίκυκλο μετατροπή απο vespa για να πλακώνεται στις γκαζιές και να ενοχλεί τις θηλυκές περαστικές υπαρξεις ενώ ο ngia ενα φορτηγάκι να κανει την δουλειά του αξιοπιστα, πρακτικά και φτηνά.

----------


## acoul

Το ζήτημα είναι ποιός θα περνούσε καλύτερα ...  ::

----------


## aangelis

> Το ζήτημα είναι ποιός θα περνούσε καλύτερα ...


Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι δουλειά δεν θα έκανες αλλα σίγουρα θα πέρναγες σούπερ. Γιατί οι γυναίκες ειναι μυστήριες και όλα και καποια περίπτωση θα σου καθόταν.  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το αληθινό τους όνομα, τα ταρατσοPC θυμίζουν περισσότερο τα τρίκυκλα του παρελθόντος, ενώ τα embedded συστήματα όπως το wrap/asus κλπ. τα ηλεκτρικά αυτοκίνητα του μέλλοντος ... !! Το ερώτημα είναι: θες να ασχολείσαι με πράγματα που θα ανήκουν στο χθες η με πράγματα που θα ανήκουν στο αύριο; Για να οδηγούμε τις εξελίξεις πρέπει με κάποιο τρόπο να μετέχουμε σε αυτές !!

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> ...


Να εκτεθώ σε ποιον και για ποιο λόγο;  ::  
Και ξανά;; Για διευκρίνησε...


Συμφωνώ με τον Νικήτα, δεν βλέπω λόγο έκθεσης σε κάποιον  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Για να λέμε τα πράγματα με το αληθινό τους όνομα, τα ταρατσοPC θυμίζουν περισσότερο τα τρίκυκλα του παρελθόντος


μπα... μαλλον με αρχαιωμενες νταλικες μοιαζουν που ομως τα πανε
καλα με την ιπποδυναμη  ::  ενω το wrap με το matiz που ειναι νεο
και γρηγορο ομως μονο με λιγα ατομα μεσα  ::  

ασε δε που τα matiz/wrap εχουν κινητηρα προηγουμενης δεκαετιας  ::

----------


## acoul

Τα σταφύλια πολλοί λαχταρούν, λίγοι όμως τα φτάνουν ... έχουμε βέβαια και τις αλεπούδες  ::

----------


## ngia

Όσοι ήταν στο πρόσφατο MT workshop τη δοκιμή BWTest/CPU load με P4/2.4 και P3/450άρι κατάλαβαν τι σημαίνει ασύρματο καλώδιο.

----------


## spirosco

To ανεκδοτο της εποχης:



> Ελα Αλεκο...τι ειπες? ...εκανες bandwith test σε wrap???
> 
> μουχαχαχαχαχαααα


  ::

----------


## Vigor

Πόσα είδαμε σε απλό 802.11a?

*46ΜBps TCP* traffic?

Έλα Αλέκο....

----------


## acoul

Τέτοια links να φτιάχνετε και να τα χαίρεστε με την ιδέα των υπερκόμβων... κάποιος πρέπει να σας μιλήσει για το clustering και στο επίπεδο των δικτύων ... Όσο για νούμερα θα μου επιτρέψετε να περιμένω σχετικά αποτελέσματα από τον acinonyx, έναν τον έχουμε !! Keep MikroTiking ... !!

----------


## ngia

Πάμε στα βασικά..το δίκτυο το φτιάχνεις δυνατό ξεκινώντας από το φυσικό επίπεδο και συνεχίζεις προς τα πάνω..

----------


## acoul

Οι υπερκόμβοι τι ρόλο παίζουν στη παραπάνω λογική; Άλλο υπερκόμβοι και άλλο κυψέλη – όχι η περιοχή ... !! Το μάθημα από τις εταιρίες κινητής τηλεφωνίας δεν είναι αρκετό;

----------


## spirosco

Αυτο ειναι το ιδανικο. Δεν ζουμε ομως σε εναν ιδανικο κοσμο και ξερουμε π.χ. πως τα μακρινα links -και στατιστικα πια- ειναι πιο ευκολα
απο τα κοντινα λογω γεωγραφικων ή τεχνητων παραγοντων (λοφοι/κτιρια).

Για να φτασουμε να μιλαμε για τοπολογιες σαν αυτη που χρησιμοποιειται απο την κινητη θα χρειαστουμε πολλεεεεεεεεςςςς ταρατσες ακομη.

Ειναι ευχαριστο να το βλεπεις να γινεται, αλλα δεν εχουν ολες οι περιοχες αυτη τη στιγμη την ιδια τυχη.

Ας μην τρελλαινομαστε λοιπον με αυτο προς το παρον, υπαρχει χρονος ακομη μπροστα μας για να θεωρειτε δεδομενο...ισως  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Υπάρχουν πολλοί όμως που ενώ έχουν την δυνατότητα για μελίσσι, το σνομπάρουν για ευνόητους λόγους...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πόσα είδαμε σε απλό 802.11a?
> 
> *46ΜBps TCP* traffic?
> 
> Έλα Αλέκο....


Με nstreme;

----------


## alex-23

ρε acool γιατι επιμενεις αφου τα πραγματα ειναι ξεκαθαρα.
εχεις μετοχες στην mikrotik  ::  
ακομα και το routerboerd δεν φτανει το pc

κανε ενα πραγμα αλλαξε ενα wrapaki που εχει δυο λινκς και βαλε στην θεση του ενα routerboard ακομα καλυτερα ενα pc

μετα δες τα graphs και δες οτι το traffic θα εχει αυξηθει 20%
καμια φορα βλεπουμε στο banwidth οτι πιανει 25 megabit αλλα δεν ειναι καλυτερα τα 25 να ειναι 40+???

----------


## spirosco

> Υπάρχουν πολλοί όμως που ενώ έχουν την δυνατότητα για μελίσσι, το σνομπάρουν για ευνόητους λόγους...


Ok, πασο, αυτο ειναι αλλη συζητηση μεγαλη βεβαια... οι υπολοιποι ομως τι πρεπει να κανουνε? 
να παρακαλεσουν τον Αλεξ να τους δωσει συγχωρεση για το αμαρτημα ή να καλεσουν τον μπατζανακη του Μπιν Λαντεν 
για να τους βοηθησει λιγο στο προβλημα της οπτικης?  :: 

Και γρηγορη αναπτυξη, και πουλ μουρ υπηρεσιες και διαταξη του γουστου μας δεν γινεται. Συνηθως ειμαστε στο λιγο απ'ολα.

----------


## NetTraptor

ngia model... more ++++ from here...

Τα εχουμε πει πολλες φορες.... ή 30-40Mbit ή ειμαστε μπιτ για μπιτ...  ::

----------


## acoul

> μετα δες τα graphs και δες οτι το traffic θα εχει αυξηθει 20%
> καμια φορα βλεπουμε στο banwidth οτι πιανει 25 megabit αλλα δεν ειναι καλυτερα τα 25 να ειναι 40+???


Δείξε μου εδώ και τώρα μηνιαία στατιστικά κίνησης που να ξεπερνούν τα 25Mbit please ... !! Πυροτεχνήματα με σκοπό τις πωλήσεις ... !! Το mesh δίκτυο που θα θέλαμε/έπρεπε να χτίζουμε δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με ταρατσοPC. google it !! embedded is the way to go. Εμείς τα λέμε, ποιός μας ακούει όμως  ::

----------


## machine22

Πάλι τα ίδια. Δεν το γυρνάμε στο 2.4GHz

----------


## socrates

... και αναρωτιέται ο "*άμοιρος φορουμίτης*" γιατί αυτή η συζήτηση να γίνεται στο topic του κόμβου ngia; ...και δεν καταλαβαίνει!

----------


## acoul

Γιατί ο ngia είναι το σημείο αναφοράς !!

----------


## Cha0s

> Δείξε μου εδώ και τώρα μηνιαία στατιστικά κίνησης που να ξεπερνούν τα 25Mbit please ... !! Πυροτεχνήματα με σκοπό τις πωλήσεις ... !! Το mesh δίκτυο που θα θέλαμε/έπρεπε να χτίζουμε δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με ταρατσοPC. google it !! embedded is the way to go. Εμείς τα λέμε, ποιός μας ακούει όμως


Με αυτή την λογική ας μην αναβαθμίζαμε κανένα λινκ παραμόνο όσα περνάγανε τα 5mbit των 2.4Ghz.

----------


## acoul

Ομαδικό πνεύμα και μεράκι αποτελούν τη καλύτερη φόρμουλα επιτυχίας ... !!

----------


## Cha0s

Η συνοχή των μηνυμάτων σου Αλέξανδε είναι κάτι που σε διακρίνει.


-Καλημέρα, πως σε λένε;
-3:15, ευχαριστώ 


 ::

----------


## ngia

Είναι καλό να σεβόμαστε τον κόπο και τα χρήματα που ξοδεύουν οι συνάδελφοι.
Στο πλαίσιο αυτό ανακοινώνουμε μία λύση η οποία είναι καλύτερη από μία άλλη σε επιδόσεις και κόστος για συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές. Επωμίζονται οι πρώτοι το κόστος, αλλά έτσι οι υπόλοιποι δεν χρειάζεται να ξανα-ανακαλύψουν τον τροχό.

Η τακτική "διαφημίζω μόνο μία λύση γιατί αυτή έχω, άλλη δεν μπορώ να βάλω, με το όνειρο ότι κάποια στιγμή θα την πουλήσω κιόλας" είναι για μένα εκτός κλίματος.

----------


## acoul

Το να "πουλάς" κάτι που λειτουργεί σωστά δεν είναι κακό. Κάπως πρέπει να φάει ο κάθε ένας από εμάς. Το να πουλάς κάτι όμως που έχει bugs βλέπε MikroTik - broken BGP, GPL Violations κλπ. είναι κακό, και ακόμη πιο κακό να το υιοθετείς και προωθείς ως βέλτιστη και μοναδική λύση. Linux/Madwifi/Quagga λύσεις δουλεύουν απροβλημάτιστα χρόνια στο AWMN, κάποιοι όμως φροντίζουν να το παραβλέπουν, γεγονός που δημιουργεί έντονο προβληματισμό. Από ότι καταλαβαίνω, μερικοί από εμάς βγάζουν το ψωμί τους φροντίζοντας κάποια linux συστήματα. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό, αλλά το να μην προωθούμε κάτι από το οποίο αξιοκρατικά βγάζουμε το ψωμί μας ίσως να είναι !

Τέλος κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι δεν παντρεύονται η εργασία με τη διασκέδαση, και για το λόγο αυτό ίσως ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της αγοράς μας έχει την ποιότητα που έχει. Προσωπικά δεν ανήκω σε αυτή την ομάδα μια και ποτέ εργασιακά δεν έκανα κάτι που δεν χώνευα !!

----------


## ngia

> Το να "πουλάς" κάτι που λειτουργεί σωστά δεν είναι κακό. Κάπως πρέπει να φάει ο κάθε ένας από εμάς. Το να πουλάς κάτι όμως που έχει bugs βλέπε MikroTik - broken BGP κλπ. είναι κακό, και ακόμη πιο κακό να το προωθείς ως βέλτιστη και μοναδική λύση. Linux/Madwifi/Quagga λύσεις δουλεύουν απροβλημάτιστα χρόνια στο AWMN, κάποιοι όμως φροντίζουν να το παραβλέπουν, γεγονός που δημιουργεί έντονο προβληματισμό. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος στη τελευταία μας συζήτηση κατάλαβα ότι βγάζεις το ψωμί σου φροντίζοντας κάποια linux. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό, αλλά το να μην προωθούμε κάτι από το οποίο αξιοκρατικά βγάζουμε το ψωμί μας ίσως να είναι !
> 
> Τέλος κάποιοι πιστεύουν ότι δεν παντρεύονται η εργασία με τη διασκέδαση, και για το λόγο αυτό ίσως ένα μεγάλο κομμάτι της αγοράς μας έχει την ποιότητα που έχει. Προσωπικά δεν ανήκω σε αυτή την ομάδα μια και ποτέ εργασιακά δεν έκανα κάτι που δεν χώνευα !!


Δεν ανέφερα πουθενά Mikrotik..για τα wrap v pc μιλάμε οπότε άκυρη η πρώτη σου παράγραφος.

Προσωπικά ανήκω στην ομάδα που λέει ότι δεν μπερδεύεις τη δουλειά σου με το χόμπυ σου. 
Στην ομάδα που λέει ότι μπορέι να παντρεύονται η εργασία με τη διασκέδαση φαντάζομαι όλοι ανήκουν.
Την πολυτέλεια να μην εργάζονται κάπου που δεν τους αρέσει, έχουν λίγοι.

----------


## acoul

> Την πολυτέλεια να μην εργάζονται κάπου που δεν τους αρέσει, έχουν λίγοι.


Όλα ξεκινούν από τα ανατολίτικα κατάλοιπα στην κουλτούρα, κοινωνία και παιδεία μας - από την άπειρη και ανούσια πολλές φορές ύλη που πρέπει να αποστηθίζουμε παπαγαλία στα σχολεία προκειμένου να καταργηθεί και ακυρωθεί η ικανότητα αυτόβουλης σκέψης ώστε να σου έρχεται καλύτερα στον εργασιακό σου βίο όταν θα καλείσαι να "πουλήσεις" ιπτάμενο ελέφαντα. Νομίζω και ο Μικρούτσικος σε μια στιγμή αλήθειας είπε: δεν μου αρέσει πολλές φορές αυτό που κάνω, αλλά πρέπει κάπως να φάω και εγώ... Ο Stallman όμως είπε ΟΧΙ στην επιλογή Μικρούτσικου, Πάνιας, Τατιάνας κλπ. και δημιούργησε το GNU Project. Μια βόλτα από το εξωτερικό θα μας κάνει σίγουρα να αναθεωρήσουμε τα περί εργασίας, διασκέδασης, δημιουργικότητας και παραγωγικότητας.

Ως πότε θα διαιωνίζουμε τη νοοτροπία της μπανανίας; Όλα ξεκινούν από το τι και πως διδάσκουμε/καθοδηγούμε το νέο αίμα...

----------


## alex-23

acool τι σχεση εχουν αυτα που γραφεις με τα wrapakia 
ngia μην σε παρασυρει σε αλλο θεμα  ::  

οταν βρισκουμε τα σκουρα δεν αλλαζουμε θεμα.

----------


## acoul

Ok αρκετή σάλτσα από φιλοσοφία για σήμερα, πάμε στα νούμερα.

Γεγονός είναι ότι αν βάλεις MikroTik σε wrap ή routerboard το συγκεκριμένο hardware δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει σωστά αφού η υλοποίηση BGP και όχι μόνο, από τη MikroTik στέλνει το CPU αδιάβαστο.

Εκεί έρχεται το ελεύθερο και ανοικτό λογισμικό να σώσει τη κατάσταση. Συγκεκριμένα το πολυσυζητημένο και ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό linux και όχι μόνο, το οποίο δίνει πνοή και νέα δύναμη σε παλιό hardware με ιδιαίτερα υψηλές, σταθερές και καλές επιδόσεις. Τέτοιες λύσεις λειτουργούν περίφημα 24x7 σε αρκετά μεγάλους κόμβους εδώ και πολλούς μήνες με ταχύτητες που ξεπερνούν τα 20+Mbits. Στατιστικά κίνησης δείχνουν εμφανέστατα ότι το συγκεκριμένο bandwidth δεν έρχεται ποτέ σε κορεσμό αλλά και αν κάτι τέτοιο συμβεί η σωστή αντιμετώπιση είναι η εφαρμογή QoS και όχι λειτουργία σε turbo/nstream λύσεις.

Το αξιοσημείωτο σε όλα αυτά είναι πως οι αρνητικές γνώμες για την ικανότητα και τις επιδόσεις του wrap εκφράζονται από ομάδες που δεν έχουν καν εγκαταστήσει και δοκιμάσει το συγκεκριμένο hardware με μη MikroTik λειτουργικό και πραγματικές συνθήκες σε πραγματικά links!!

Θεέ μου σε τι καιρούς ζούμε  ::

----------


## wiresounds

> Γεγονός είναι ότι αν βάλεις MikroTik σε wrap ή routerboard το συγκεκριμένο hardware δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει σωστά αφού η υλοποίηση BGP και όχι μόνο, από τη MikroTik στέλνει το CPU αδιάβαστο.
> 
> Εκεί έρχεται το ελεύθερο και ανοικτό λογισμικό να σώσει τη κατάσταση. Συγκεκριμένα το πολυσυζητημένο και ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό linux και όχι μόνο, το οποίο δίνει πνοή και νέα δύναμη σε παλιό hardware με ιδιαίτερα υψηλές, σταθερές και καλές επιδόσεις. Τέτοιες λύσεις λειτουργούν περίφημα 24x7 σε αρκετά μεγάλους κόμβους εδώ και πολλούς μήνες με ταχύτητες που ξεπερνούν τα 20+Mbits. Στατιστικά κίνησης δείχνουν εμφανέστατα ότι το συγκεκριμένο bandwidth δεν έρχεται ποτέ σε κορεσμό αλλά και αν κάτι τέτοιο συμβεί η σωστή αντιμετώπιση είναι η εφαρμογή QoS και όχι λειτουργία σε turbo/nstream λύσεις.
> 
> Το αξιοσημείωτο σε όλα αυτά είναι πως οι αρνητικές γνώμες για την ικανότητα και τις επιδόσεις του wrap εκφράζονται από ομάδες που δεν έχουν καν εγκαταστήσει και δοκιμάσει το συγκεκριμένο hardware με μη MikroTik λειτουργικό και πραγματικές συνθήκες σε πραγματικά links!!


http://m0n0.ch/wall/facts.php




> On faster platforms (like net4801 or WRAP), throughput in excess of 50 Mbps is possible

----------


## machine22

> Τέτοιες λύσεις λειτουργούν περίφημα 24x7 σε αρκετά μεγάλους κόμβους εδώ και πολλούς μήνες με ταχύτητες που ξεπερνούν τα 20+Mbits. Στατιστικά κίνησης δείχνουν εμφανέστατα ότι το συγκεκριμένο bandwidth δεν έρχεται ποτέ σε κορεσμό αλλά και αν κάτι τέτοιο συμβεί η σωστή αντιμετώπιση είναι η εφαρμογή QoS και όχι λειτουργία σε turbo/nstream λύσεις.


Σε λίγο θα το γυρίσουμε σε dial up

----------


## acoul

Από ένα soekris 486/100MHz με Voyage/Madwifi/Quagga, 0% CPU load που βρίσκεται σε αληθινό link, η εικόνα μιλάει από μόνη της (το MikroTik δεν θα μπορούσε να κάνει ούτε boot):

----------


## Cha0s

> Από ότι καταλαβαίνω, μερικοί από εμάς βγάζουν το ψωμί τους φροντίζοντας κάποια linux συστήματα. Δεν είναι κακό αυτό, αλλά το να μην προωθούμε κάτι από το οποίο αξιοκρατικά βγάζουμε το ψωμί μας ίσως να είναι !


Είδες να προωθούμε κανένα Mikrotik;


Ο καθένας βάζει ότι του αρέσει.
Βλέπεις ανοιχτό δίκτυο δεν σημαίνει μόνο να χρησιμοποιούμε ανοιχτό λογισμικό.

Ανοιχτό δίκτυο είναι η παρέα των 5-10 ατόμων που ξεκίνησαν πριν 5 χρόνια, να δεχτούν εσένα και εμένα τους γκρινιάρηδες.


Προφανέστατα το Mikrotik 'αρέσει' περισσότερο από το linux.
Καλώς ή κακώς αρέσει τι να κάνουμε τώρα;

Υπάρχουν 2 τρόποι να κάνουμε να αρέσει το linux περισσότερο.

Ή να πιάσουμε την δικιά σου προπαγάνδα περί ανοιχτού λογισμικού και να κάνουμε πλύση εγκεφάλου, ή απλά να στρώσουμε τον κώλο μας κάτω να φτιάξουμε κάτι καλύτερο από την Mikrotik.

Η ιστορία του AWMN όμως έχει δείξει ότι είμαστε όλοι παρτάλια κατά ένα μεγάλο ποσοστό και δεν παίζει να συνεργαστούμε να φτιάξουμε το αντίστοιχο mikrotik.

Οπότε τι κάνουμε;
Απλά κλαιγόμαστε, μιας και είμαστε όλοι καλό σε αυτό.
Οι 5 δουλεύουν, και οι υπόλοιποι 1000 σχολιάζουμε.
Τουλάχιστον κατέχουμε κάτι σε αυτό το δίκτυο, το να σχολιάζουμε τους πάντες και τα πάντα.  ::

----------


## sotirisk

Πάντως και ένα linux-box βασισμένο σε κλασσικό pc, μπορεί να γίνει αρκετά οικονομικό.
Η αλήθεια είναι ότι όλοι ανεβάζουμε "δεύτερο" hardware @ ταράτσα (τα παλιά μας pc etc.), αλλά με ένα pfc (active pfc ακόμα καλύτερα) psu, και έναν mobile επεξεργαστή, ο λόγος απόδοση/κατανάλωση θα βελτιωθεί κατά πολύ.

Αν όχι, underclocking και undervolting είναι η λύση (το 2ο όχι πάντα εφικτό, μπορεί να είναι πολύ "μπανάνα" ο cpu). 

Υπάρχουν πάντως επεξεργαστές με χαμηλή κατανάλωση και αξιοζήλευτες επιδόσεις (π.χ. ένα ταρατσο-pc με dothan σηκώνει και τον κόμβο του alex23 με mikrotik  :Stick Out Tongue: ).

----------


## acoul

Κάποιοι λίγοι που προβληματίζονται στις μέρες μας, λένε ότι η τεχνολογία δημιουργεί ανθρώπους με λιγότερο γώση αφού πλέον έχουμε κουμπιά που κάνουν όλη τη δουλειά και δεν χρειάζεται κανείς πλέον να σκέφτεται. Ας δούμε το παράδειγμα με τις αριθμομηχανές που ξεχάσαμε τον απλό πολλαπλασιασμό κλπ.

Ο στόχος της προσπάθειάς μας είναι να αποκτήσουμε γνώση ή αυτός θα έπρεπε να είναι παράλληλα με την απόλαυση του αποτελέσματος της όποιας δουλειάς μας.

----------


## andreas

> ..... Ας δούμε το παράδειγμα με τις αριθμομηχανές που ξεχάσαμε τον απλό πολλαπλασιασμό κλπ.


Δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο... Απλα κανεις την πραξη πιο γρηγορα και το χρονο που θα "χαλαγες" για τον πολλαπλασιασμο θα τον αφιερωσεις/επενδυσεις σε κατι πιο παραγωγικο ωστε να παας ενα βημα πιο πανω

Μου φαινεται εφτασες σε σημειο να κουρασεις και τους τελευταιους linuxαδες του απεμειναν...

----------


## machine22

> Μου φαινεται εφτασες σε σημειο να κουρασεις και τους τελευταιους linuxαδες του απεμειναν...


 andreas+++

----------


## sotiris

> Ο στόχος της προσπάθειάς μας είναι να αποκτήσουμε γνώση ή αυτός θα έπρεπε να είναι παράλληλα με την απόλαυση του αποτελέσματος της όποιας δουλειάς μας.


Και το ένα και το άλλο και τα δύο μαζί και τίποτα από τα δύο.
Σε κάλυψε αυτό?

Κάθε ένας χρησιμοποιεί ότι θέλει ή ότι του είναι πιο εύκολο ή ότι απαιτεί λιγότερο χρόνο ή ότι έχει καλύτερη απόδοση ή ότι έχει γραφικά ή ότι έχει μόνο κονσόλα ή ότι έχει και τα δύο ή ότι αρχίζει απο W ή ότι αρχίζει από L ή ότι αρχίζει από άλλο γράμμα....κλπ

Το awmn είναι ανοικτό δίκτυο είτε σε hardware είτε σε software.
Ο νόμος της ζυγαριάς για τον καθέναν είναι διαφορετικός και σύμφωνα με αυτόν επιλέγει αυτό που ικανοποιεί τον ίδιον και μόνο αυτόν.

Έχεις αρχίσει και διαστρεβλώνεις την πραγματικότητα δίνοντας άστοχα παραδείγματα, κουράζοντας με αυτήν την συνεχόμενη προπαγάνδα υπέρ του ανοικτού και ελεύθερου λογισμικού (σε αντίθεση του άλλου του κλειστού και σκλαβωμένου....ΖΗΤΩ ΤΟ 1821...ΠΑΛΙ ΜΕ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΙΡΟΥς ΠΑΛΙ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΘΑ'ΘΑΙ).....ζητώντας αλήθεια τι?

Τι προσπαθείς να πετύχεις με αυτον τον καταιγισμό των ποστ υπέρ του ανοικτού και ελεύθερου λογισμικού, και των λύσεων που προτείνεις για hardware?

Θες να γίνει στροφή του δικτύου σε κάτι άλλο που κατά την νοστραδάμια όρασή σου, βλέπεις ότι θα ωφελήσει?
Ε, είναι απλό το θέμα
Κάτσε, φτιάχτο, τέσταρέ το, βγάλτου τα Bugs, βάλτου γραφικά και κουμπάκια, και δώστο στο δίκτυο....αυτό θα κρίνει εάν είναι καλύτερο ή όχι από το mt και θα το δεχτεί ή μη.
Δεν θες να το δώσεις, πούλα το....εγώ χαλαρά προτιμώ να δώσω σε σένα τα λεφτά από την mt....εάν και εφόσον αυτό που θα πουλάς είναι καλύτερο για μένα από αυτό που ήδη έχω.

Εισαι πολύ έμπειρος σε ότι έχει να κάνει με τον χειρισμό του πλήθους, έχεις εμπειρία και από σωματεία...μην κάνεις το λάθος να μην σε θέλει ούτε ο ένας ούτε ο άλλος.... θα χάσεις την σοβαρότητά σου και κανείς δεν θα σε πέρνει σοβαρά.
Επίσης, επειδή ξέρεις και από Ιστορία, μην κάνεις το λάθος του Χιτλερ...να ανοίξεις 2 μέτωπα ταυτόχρονα...κλείσε πρώτα το ένα και μετά πας στο δεύτερο.

----------


## thalexan

> Γεγονός είναι ότι αν βάλεις MikroTik σε wrap ή routerboard το συγκεκριμένο hardware δεν μπορεί να αποδώσει σωστά αφού η υλοποίηση BGP και όχι μόνο, από τη MikroTik στέλνει το CPU αδιάβαστο.
> 
> Εκεί έρχεται το ελεύθερο και ανοικτό λογισμικό να σώσει τη κατάσταση. Συγκεκριμένα το πολυσυζητημένο και ιδιαίτερα αγαπητό linux και όχι μόνο, το οποίο δίνει πνοή και νέα δύναμη σε παλιό hardware με ιδιαίτερα υψηλές, σταθερές και καλές επιδόσεις. Τέτοιες λύσεις λειτουργούν περίφημα 24x7 σε αρκετά μεγάλους κόμβους εδώ και πολλούς μήνες με ταχύτητες που ξεπερνούν τα 20+Mbits. Στατιστικά κίνησης δείχνουν εμφανέστατα ότι το συγκεκριμένο bandwidth δεν έρχεται ποτέ σε κορεσμό αλλά και αν κάτι τέτοιο συμβεί η σωστή αντιμετώπιση είναι η εφαρμογή QoS και όχι λειτουργία σε turbo/nstream λύσεις.
> 
> Το αξιοσημείωτο σε όλα αυτά είναι πως οι αρνητικές γνώμες για την ικανότητα και τις επιδόσεις του wrap εκφράζονται από ομάδες που δεν έχουν καν εγκαταστήσει και δοκιμάσει το συγκεκριμένο hardware με μη MikroTik λειτουργικό και πραγματικές συνθήκες σε πραγματικά links!!



Εάν υπάρχουν λύσεις ανοιχτού λογισμικού που ελαφρώνουν τη λειτουργία ενός embedded συστήματος, εγώ προσωπικά, ως χρήστης WRAP, *θέλω να τις γνωρίζω* και ενθαρρύνω όποιον χρήστη έχει προτάσεις, να τις μοιραστεί.

----------


## NovemberQ

> Ο στόχος της προσπάθειάς μας είναι να αποκτήσουμε γνώση ή αυτός θα έπρεπε να είναι παράλληλα με την απόλαυση του αποτελέσματος της όποιας δουλειάς μας.



Ο στόχος λοιπόν ειναι η γνώση...
και η γνώση αποκτάται *μόνο* με Software για router ...

Η κατασκευή, οι ρυθμίσεις, το μέτρημα των feeders ΔΕΝ ειναι γνώση !
Η κατασκευή, οι ρυθμίσεις, το μέτρημα των omni ΔΕΝ ειναι γνώση !
Η κατασκευή ενός Ταρατσοκουτιού ΔΕΝ είναι γνώση !
Η κατασκευή μια σελίδας ΔΕΝ ειναι γνώση !
Οι υπηρεσίες, πού είναι και πολλές, ΔΕΝ ειναι γνώση !

και φυσικά ΔΕΝ δίνουν καμιά απόλαυση.

Πως την πάτησα έτσι, και δεν έμαθα τίποτα, και από απόλαυση άστα να πάνε...
 ::

----------


## Capvar

> ρε acool γιατι επιμενεις αφου τα πραγματα ειναι ξεκαθαρα.
> 
> κανε ενα πραγμα αλλαξε ενα wrapaki που εχει δυο λινκς και βαλε στην θεση του ενα routerboard ακομα καλυτερα ενα pc
> 
> μετα δες τα graphs και δες οτι το traffic θα εχει αυξηθει 20%
> καμια φορα βλεπουμε στο banwidth οτι πιανει 25 megabit αλλα δεν ειναι καλυτερα τα 25 να ειναι 40+???


Για ΒΒ κόμβους χωρίς ιδιαίτερο traffic (με 2 links) τα 25 MBps είναι ικανοποιητικά.Πάραυτα η διαφορά τιμής routerboard/wrap είναι πολύ μικρή ώστε να επιλέγουμε το 2ο.

Συγκριτικά Routerboard vs PC προτιμώ το πρώτο για έναν normal κόμβο με 3 ΒΒ link και 1 ΑΡ (Λιγότερο ρεύμα/Κομψή λύση). Τώρα για υπερκόμβους... τα PC είναι μονόδρομος.

----------


## freenet

Στον κόμβο μου διαθέτω ένα wrap και ένα ταρατσοpc και μάλιστα στο wrap έχω το λινκ με τον ngia που μπορώ να πώ οτι ρουτάρει καθημερινά αρκετό τραφφικ προς τα αλλα λινκ κυριως του ταρατσοpc.
Από στατιστικά κίνησης μηνών μπορώ να πώ ότι δεν έχω δει ποτέ τραφφικ στο λινκ με ngia πάνω απο 10mbps, στιγμιαία βέβαια το τραφφικ μπορεί να ειναι πολύ παραπάνω αλλά νομιζω το ΜΤ κάνει μέσο όρο κάποιων λεπτών.
Προφανώς στο peak που εμφανίζει εκεί η cpu καρφώνεται κοντά στο 100%, και δεδομένου ότι το δευτερο λινκ που ειναι πάνω στο wrap προς nemecis δεν ρουτάρει πολύ θεωρώ οτι κυρίως το cpu load είναι απο το τραφφικ που κουβαλάει το λινκ με ngia προς/από το ταρατσοpc.
Αν μας ενδιαφέρει το μέσο τραφφικ/cpu load τότε ναι μπορώ να πω οτι το wrap με ΜΤ 2.9.6 πάνω του έχει ένα περιθώριο περίπου 25% για να δρομολογήσει κάποια mbps παραπάνω.Ωστόσο στο στιγμιαίο peak Pου μπορεί να είναι κάποια δευτερόλεπτα ή λεπτά δεν μπορώ να είμαι σίγουρος αν εκεί παρουσιάζει delays και γενικότερα αν εμφανίζει bottlenecks λόγω cpu.
Καταθέτω αυτόν τον προβληματισμό γιατί είμαι σε φάση επέκτασης του κόμβου και έχοντας αγοράσει ενα τετραπλό ανταπτορα, η λυση της επεκτασης πάνω στο ταρατσοpc φαντάζει μονόδρομος.
Ωστόσο δεν θεωρώ τελειωμένη λύση το wrap μιας και ειναι σαφώς πιο κομψή, ενεργειακά πιο οικολογική, παρέχει την ευκολία του poe και μπορεί να ικανοποιήσει σε σημαντικό βαθμό τις ανάγκες του κάθε λινκ σε τραφφικ.
Προσοχή τα συμπεράσματα αυτά προκύπτουν κυρίως γιατί το ένα απο τα δύο λινκ πάνω στο wrap δεν ρουτάρει πολύ,επομένως μπορώ να έχω την "πολυτέλεια" ότι έχω στατιστικά κίνησης και συμπεριφορά του wrap για ενα απαιτητικό σε BW λινκ.
Συμπερασματικά, το wrap για μένα είναι ιδιαιτέρως κομψή και εύχρηστη λύση για ένα κομβο που θα στησει αρχικά λίγα ΒΒ και ίσως αυτά δεν ρουτάρουν υπερβολικά.Για κομβους όπως του ngia,alex23 μάλλον η χρήση wrap θα ήταν εμπόδιο και δεν ξέρω αν λύσεις QoS θα ήταν δυνατόν να λύσουν το πρόβλημα.
Δεδομένου ότι το τραφφικ σε ενα δικτυο σαν το δικό μας αυξάνεται με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, λύσεις τύπου wrap σαφώς έχουν ορίζοντα και όχι αρκετή δυνατότητα επέκτασης.Ωστόσο είναι σαφώς ποιοτικές λύσεις που έχουν ένα μειονέκτημα το οποίο λύνεται, θέλουν μεγαλύτερη επεξεργαστική δύναμη.Και λέω λύνεται γιατί είναι θέμα χρόνου για το μέλλον να δούμε τετοιες λύσεις με αρκετή επεξεργαστική δύναμη αντάξια των ταρατσοpc.

----------


## NovemberQ

> Καταθέτω αυτόν τον προβληματισμό γιατί είμαι σε φάση επέκτασης του κόμβου και έχοντας αγοράσει ενα τετραπλό ανταπτορα, η λυση της επεκτασης πάνω στο ταρατσοpc φαντάζει μονόδρομος.


Αλέξανδρε, κατ'αρχας Χρονια πολλά...
Με τον τετραπλό ανταπτορα και αν έχεις ένα FireNAS (by alexa), έχεις μια κομψή και οικολογική λύση ( ~35W )που θα σου λύσει τα χερια...

Δημήτρης

----------


## freenet

Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία παιδιά (ειδικά το δεύτερο το συνειδητοποίησα έντονα ύστερα απο ντελαπάρισμα και τούμπες με αυτοκίνητο με κάτι φίλους προχτες...)
Για τη λύση του fireNAS μπορώ να πώ ότι είμαι εντελώς άσχετος,δεν ξέρω καν τι είναι αυτό.Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα σύντομο explain γιατί τα 35W που ανέφερες φαντάζει ...εξωπραγματικό μέγεθος.  ::   ::

----------


## NovemberQ

> Χρόνια πολλά με υγεία παιδιά (ειδικά το δεύτερο το συνειδητοποίησα έντονα ύστερα απο ντελαπάρισμα και τούμπες με αυτοκίνητο με κάτι φίλους προχτες...)
> Για τη λύση του fireNAS μπορώ να πώ ότι είμαι εντελώς άσχετος,δεν ξέρω καν τι είναι αυτό.Μπορείς να κάνεις ένα σύντομο explain γιατί τα 35W που ανέφερες φαντάζει ...εξωπραγματικό μέγεθος.



Για δες εδώ
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22469&start=0
και εδώ
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=22589&start=0

Η ομαδική έκλεισε, αλλα όλο και κάποιος θα έχει κανα spare

Αυτό το πράμα με ΡΙΙΙ -1Ghz, τετραπλό, και CF ειναί ~ 35W

----------

